# Ruger Ranch Rifle



## Walker44 (Aug 3, 2016)

OK I screwed up and tryed to put a flsh supressor on my 86 series ranch rifle. It really didnt fit  so I went back to try to put the original front site on  , It does not stay in place  the Barrel has a small grove < I am guessing the site fit into but it just wont hold    I am considering a few drops of JB weld     Anyone else has a better plan    OBTY  Numbrick is out of the part  Thanks in advance


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Aug 4, 2016)

There should be a pin to hold the front sight in place that fits in a hole in the front sight and in the groove in the barrel. JB Weld would hold it in place, but this is not the proper way to install the front sight.


----------



## Steve762us (Aug 5, 2016)

+1 on the cross pin.

Red Loctite might do a better job than J-B. This site prescribes it for their replacement Mini front sight.

http://www.trueshottechnologies.com/loctite-gaurantee.html


----------

